# Need help touchbad gets stuck at HP screen!



## lilbballer27 (May 1, 2012)

Ok so I have a rooted touchpad and yesterday night I was on webos and I compelete reformatted the device to give to a friend, but now when I try to boot into webos it just gets stuck on the HP screen like its loading but never does. Does anyone know why? Should I remove root first or what is wrong with it?

Also sorry for this being my first post, but I am stuck and not sure what to do.

Thank You!


----------



## bat420 (Nov 24, 2011)

The first boot does take about 10 minutes and since you doctored it back to stock its gonna take that long to boot for the first time again. If the HP logo is pulsing that does mean its booting. Give it a good 15 minutes if its not booted by then you might have a problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lilbballer27 said:


> Ok so I have a rooted touchpad and yesterday night I was on webos and I compelete reformatted the device to give to a friend, but now when I try to boot into webos it just gets stuck on the HP screen like its loading but never does. Does anyone know why? Should I remove root first or what is wrong with it?
> 
> Also sorry for this being my first post, but I am stuck and not sure what to do.
> 
> Thank You!


Did you run WebOS Doctor or Full Secure Erase from settings? If after giving it time like bat420 suggested to rebuild, if it does not successfully reboot, you will need to download WebOS Doctor and run that.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't know if it's the same problem, but a friend of mine has been having issues with booting out of Android and into WebOS... it had been looping at the bootloader. I updated Android and deleted extra uimages (old AOKP install, etc)... Now it occaisionally hangs on the HP logo when booting into WebOS. The volume buttons beep like normal, but the screen is stuck on the HP logo and it doesn't like to respond to the reboot hotkeys.

Haven't had any problems on my own TP.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> Don't know if it's the same problem, but a friend of mine has been having issues with booting out of Android and into WebOS... it had been looping at the bootloader. I updated Android and deleted extra uimages (old AOKP install, etc)... Now it occaisionally hangs on the HP logo when booting into WebOS. The volume buttons beep like normal, but the screen is stuck on the HP logo and it doesn't like to respond to the reboot hotkeys.
> 
> Haven't had any problems on my own TP.


When you say hangs on the HP logo, for how long? Until you press power + home buttons to get it to reboot? Pressing the home + power button can sometimes take up to a minute to get a response. If you think it is truly having a problem, WebOS Doctoring it would probably be in order. Be sure you have a nandroid backup copied to your PC as the doctor cleans things out pretty good.

Just had a thought, before doctoring it, try a secure data wipe or something like that. You will find that in WebOS/settings/device info/ reset options. Be sure the battery if fully charged, it takes around 45 minutes and will reset your TP back to out of the box condition. You will have to set up WebOS again and same thing with CM. However, this does not fix anything that the doctor might. So if the secure wipe does not work, then the doctor is you only option.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

also make sure you run the ACME UNInstaller before WebOS doctor! #suggestion


----------

